# Stihl hedge cutter HS 86r smoking



## borderman239 (Jun 8, 2019)

Hi I got this hedge cutter and it's smokes bad on high revs and leaves a oily residue around the exsaust port any idea what's causing this ,I done a strip down Cleaned everything up everything looks ok it's revs ok and does not mis a beat but the smoke is doing my head in.i think it's unburned fuel.what cause this and how can I reduce smoke .


----------



## DND 9000 (Jun 8, 2019)

That`s a common problem on these hedge trimmers with it`s small displacement. They often run to rich. Do you have a tachometer? If yes try to lean out the H slightly, but slightly and check that the rpms don`t get to high. Base rpms are: Idle 2800, Full throttle 9100. A other, but difficult solution for tuning would be to replace the high speed jet (screwed in to the carburetor) with a smaller one. But that is tricky and I can`t say how much smaller would be the right one. This should only be done if you really know what you are doing. There is a risk of burning up the engine if you go to small.

Try it with tuning of the carburetor and see if it gets better.


----------



## sawfun (Jun 15, 2019)

Mine had the limiter removed on the H side, now it has more power also less wet sooty exhaust.


----------



## DND 9000 (Jun 16, 2019)

I also have that problem at the moment on a HS 81 R I work with. Tomorrow I will retune it and see to get that better.


----------

